# Bottom Boards



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

I am going to purchase some more screen bottom boards. I would appreciate some recommendations.

My first purchase was from Brushy Mountain. http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?pcode=277
They were the first company to make screen bottom boards. However, I find their design rather crude. They use a string to hold the sticky board! They also staple the hardware cloth to the bottom board. This makes it difficult to clean the bottom board, and if I am in a hurry I can cut myself on the edges of the hardware cloth. 

My second purchase of bottom boards was from Walter Kelley.
http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=201
This bottom board is an improved design over Brushy Mountain. There is a removable screen and the sticky board slides into a grove. However, the Kelly screen bottom board has one fatal flaw. Walter Kelley Co. does not use any glue. They just use brad nails. My screen bottom boards from Walter Kelley are now coming apart in the field, and there is no easy way to glue them back together.

Does someone else make a better screen bottom board? I could use some suggestions.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I have maybe 10 of Kelley's BB. I haven't seen any of them coming apart. I've had some since 2004.

I have never tried Brushy's BB because they looked cheaply made to me.

Have you thought about making your own? They are so easy to make. I make all of my own now. Kelley's BB are very expensive.

I can't remember exactly but I think my Screened BB cost me $5 to make including nails, #8 hardward cloth, screws and glue and I think they are very durable.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Bottoms and tops seem to be the most over priced items sold to beekeepers. I have posted before my screened bottom board.
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/bottomboard/bottomboard.htm


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I have made a lot of my own too and really like them. But, if you want to buy, I think the plastic and stainless steel screen type are the best on the market. The only thing you need to do is split a 2x4 and use three screws in the provided holes to attach them as runners that will allow a tray to be inserted in the 3/8" slot they make between the wood and the plastic. The SBB's even have pegs on them to keep the box from sliding off. They won't mildew, rot or rust as I use treated wood for the runners on the bottoms.
Very simple to do and very durable, and very pricey.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

*Bottom Board Design*

You are correct, bottom boards are expensive. I want to manufacture my own bottom boards, especially since my wife and I have a complete woodworking shop. I also want something that does not exist, a combination bottom board and hive stand that has a removable screen, sticky board and a small hive beetle trap.

Walter Kelley has the removable screen that I want for $7; however, maybe someone knows where I can get a sticky board for less than $4. 
http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=201

Walter Kelley has a good design; however, their bottom board does not have a small hive beetle trap. Rossman’s bottom board has a hive beetle trap that I would like to incorporate into a design similar to Kelley’s bottom board/hive stand. Does anyone have any ideas?

http://www.gabees.com/store/product...d=425&osCsid=a73488f8a8b9d2b4f0b7841631b4b422


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I find their design rather crude. They use a string to hold the sticky board! They also staple the hardware cloth to the bottom board. This makes it difficult to clean the bottom board, and if I am in a hurry I can cut myself on the edges of the hardware cloth.

I found it beautifully simple. The tray doesn't require anything fancier to hold it up. The slight gap around the edges improves ventilation. Any edge of hardware cloth will cut you and should be avoided.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

*Brushy Mountain's Bottom Board*



Michael Bush said:


> >I find their design rather crude. They use a string to hold the sticky board! They also staple the hardware cloth to the bottom board. This makes it difficult to clean the bottom board, and if I am in a hurry I can cut myself on the edges of the hardware cloth.
> 
> I found it beautifully simple. The tray doesn't require anything fancier to hold it up. The slight gap around the edges improves ventilation. Any edge of hardware cloth will cut you and should be avoided.


I too think that Brushy Mountain's bottom board is simple, too simple and crude for me. However, I can see where a commercial beekeeper would relish the design. The Brushy Mountain bottom board solves the problems of a screen bottom board and sticky board without unnecessary expense. A commercial beekeeper, whose livelihood depends on reducing costs, could use the Brushy Mountain design to manufacture a similar bottom board. All that is needed is some straight cuts on a table saw, 1/8 mesh and some string. 

However, I am a hobby beekeeper. My father crunched the numbers in 1963 and he told me to not to become a commercial beekeeper. I took his advice, and I am still enjoying beekeeping as a hobby. 

Cost and simplicity are not my primary considerations; if it were, I would not be a beekeeper. Therefore, I want a bottom board that has a removable screen, small hive beetle trap and sticky board. If a company would make such a bottom board, I would buy it.


----------



## joekurm (Sep 23, 2007)

*I gave in*

I looked at a friend's Kelley bottom board and made three of them at once ( I assembled 2, and kept the 3rd as a template). This involved alot of cuts and wasn't too easy. I recently went to Harvey's Honey, which is only about 25 miles from me in NJ. they had copper dipped bottom boards for arounf $5.00, so I picked them up. The design is alot simpler, but thet will work for me.


----------



## Bob_Davis (Sep 1, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I have made a lot of my own too and really like them. But, if you want to buy, I think the plastic and stainless steel screen type are the best on the market. The only thing you need to do is split a 2x4 and use three screws in the provided holes to attach them as runners that will allow a tray to be inserted in the 3/8" slot they make between the wood and the plastic. The SBB's even have pegs on them to keep the box from sliding off. They won't mildew, rot or rust as I use treated wood for the runners on the bottoms.
> Very simple to do and very durable, and very pricey.


I purchased some of the plastic BB from Betterbee and was wondering how to get a tray into it. Do you have a pic of how you managed this? Guess I'm being dense.

BD


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I buy the 8 frame equipment from Brushy Mt. The 8 frame sbb does have a metal grooved lip for the sticky board.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I buy the 8 frame equipment from Brushy Mt. The 8 frame sbb does have a metal grooved lip for the sticky board.

You mean this one?
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=254IPM

I don't wish to argue, but I have 100 of them and they just have the nylon string stapled on the bottom to hold the tray.

Is there another version like a "guy's screen" that you're referring to? Perhaps you've confused Brushy Mt with some other supplier? Did Brushy Mt. change their design since this Spring?


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i got some sbb's from brushy mountain this past spring and they have a metal runner to slide the board in. the ones i got before had the twine. they must have changed the design. both work just fine. this is for 10 frame equipment.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>they must have changed the design

It must have been later in the spring. I bought 60 of them this spring.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the Rossman cypress SBB.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Bob_Davis said:


> I purchased some of the plastic BB from Betterbee and was wondering how to get a tray into it. Do you have a pic of how you managed this? Guess I'm being dense.
> 
> BD


I cut a 2x4 the length of the SBB. Then split it lengthways into two equal withs. Set each piece under the SBB to the outside edge and using the ready made countersunk holes on top, shoot three 2 1/2" deck screws in each side.

Doing this will leave a shelf ledge above the wood for a tray to rest on.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> Is there another version like a "guy's screen" that you're referring to?


The Brushy Mtn "guy's screen" has nothing to hold the tray. Both it and the tray sit on a solid bottom board. I have these and they're okay, but I keep wondering about water drainage, since now the solid bottom board is tilted backwards. Does anyone else use these? Do you drill drain holes in the solid bottom board?


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> >they must have changed the design
> 
> It must have been later in the spring. I bought 60 of them this spring.


Brushy Mountain is no longer using string to hold the mite sheet; they are using metal rails. However, their bottom board is an old design. It needs updating. There are better bottom board designs on the market.


----------



## Lil' Rhody (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this. Is anyone using the Country rubes bottom board ? I am thinking of ordering two for my hives. I like the idea of being able to empty the tray. Does anyone have any experience with them?

Thanks,

Carolyn


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

I just make my own following the beesource ipm/screen bottom board plans 

http://www.beesource.com/plans/ipmbottom.htm


----------

